
Ask HN: Has anyone tried swoole PHP in prod? Does it really beat Node.js? - osrec
I came across this link recently: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;nkt&#x2F;e49289321c744155484c . Towards the end someone posted a benchmark suggesting that swoole PHP (an async PHP framework) outperformed node.js significantly. I&#x27;ve personally never heard of swoole before, but I was intrigued. I was wondering if anyone has tried it and found it to be as performant as the link claimed?
======
chillybean
Hmm, that really is quite impressive if correct. I'm intrigued enough to try
and replicate the results at the weekend!

